
Show HN: RocketFact – get a daily fact about spacecraft and rockets over SMS - rontoes
https://rocketfact.com/
======
lecarore
Maybe add an about section on why you created this, who you are, and why we
should trust you with our phone number ?

------
rontoes
Would love to get feedback on how to make this more interesting, any technical
issues, etc.

